# 1963 Ariens Sno Thro Freebie



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

First I'd like to thank Scot, who got me in contact me to a nice older gentleman who was looking to give away this snowblower to a good home. He gave me the back story of the blower so I thought I'd share it with the members here along with some photos.

Way back in 1964 this gentleman worked for a company in Bridgewater, MA that is no longer in business. The company bought this snowblower brand new from an Ariens dealer in 1964 and according to him they used it for 1 winter. By the winter of 1965 apparently they had really treated it poorly and it was in need of several repairs, so they were just going to scrap it. The guy who gave it to me decided to take it home and he purchased several replacement parts including the augers. He used it from 1965 until about 5 years ago when a neighbor gave him a 1970's model. So he parked this snowblower in his garage until last week when I was lucky enough to take it home with me.

Today I put some fresh gas in the tank which was perfectly drained and spotless inside along with some new oil. After 3 pulls she fired right up and ran great with no choke, and no smoking. I haven't decided how much I am going to do with it yet between full restore or just a minor clean up. Overtime I will probably do a full restore.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

that looks worthy of a resto !!!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Very nice!
glad you were able to give this snowblower a new home! 
the owner really wanted it to go to someone who would appreciate it..
im glad you were able to take it! 

Scot


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I wish I had been up there to snatch that up.
Can't find many deals like that.:wavetowel2:

I can't see the pictures?


----------



## lardness1 (Oct 20, 2015)

hey scott thanks for that link to the ariens site for the older sno throw info,ive just picked up a nonrunning little snowthro from the early 70's and plan to ressurect it,its a cute little machine,only 4hp i think or 5,ive got a guy coming over today,hes a small engine guy and he will do a compression test first,and then i think ill give it to him to take to his shop and thoroughly clean out carb,i dont really have anywhere warm to work on it and its gotten cold here in toronto as of today.man the more i read about these older ariens the more interested in them i get.i think ill sell my rubber-tracked sears unit and swap it for an older ariens,something 24-28" in cutting width. thanks again for the links,that is great info.


----------



## lardness1 (Oct 20, 2015)

hey scot, just looked at your videos for the snobird stuff,very interesting,man they had some big manufacturing flair and moxy back then when usa built stuff was the norm and the chinese were still just rice farming and making fireworks.those were the golden days of quality built usa stuff,sad to say.im wondering if my old eaton viking snow machine might have been built by snowbird? it was my moms old friend and ive had it parked in a shed over 15 years now,think ill have todrag it out into the light of day.thanks again,very interesting both watching video and reading.bob.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

lardness1 said:


> hey scot, just looked at your videos for the snobird stuff,very interesting,man they had some big manufacturing flair and moxy back then when usa built stuff was the norm and the chinese were still just rice farming and making fireworks.those were the golden days of quality built usa stuff,sad to say.im wondering if my old eaton viking snow machine might have been built by snowbird? it was my moms old friend and ive had it parked in a shed over 15 years now,think ill have todrag it out into the light of day.thanks again,very interesting both watching video and reading.bob.



Do that and try to fire it up after inspecting it.
Start a thread, add some pictures?

Let see the old gal.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I will ask once again..........can you all see any pictures in post #1?
All I see are 4 little boxes?:confused2:

I even turned off my ad blocker and still can't see a picture?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

I only see boxes.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

nwcove said:


> that looks worthy of a resto !!!





nwcove said:


> I only see boxes.


Thanks......from your first post I thought you were seeing pictures.
At least I know it is not me. Thanks


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Big Ed said:


> Thanks......from your first post I thought you were seeing pictures.
> At least I know it is not me. Thanks


Ha ha. Thanks Big Ed
I wish I would have scrolled down sooner. I just installed Windows 10 last night and when the pictures weren't loading for me but others were commenting on them, off I went trying to figure out what was wrong.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I do see four little boxes in line?
But no pictures, maybe it is just us that see nothing?


----------



## Flexin (Oct 24, 2015)

Big Ed said:


> I do see four little boxes in line?
> But no pictures, maybe it is just us that see nothing?


I'm seeing the same thing. No pictures.

James


----------



## lardness1 (Oct 20, 2015)

hey big ed, i too onl y see the little uninteresting boxes,no pics for me either, and yes ,ill try and figure out how to post pics of the little ariens,its a 922002 model.love scots website for the wealth of info on models,what a guy,what an effort. love this forum.now im needing to visit "snowthroweraholics anyonomous" cuz ive got the snowblower bug,every time i go to kijji i see another ariens id like.ha ha.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I edited it since the photos didn't show up so it won't confuse anyone.


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Fixed the image links


----------

